

Graph of James Bond's booze, bonks and bodies over the years - wisp
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21564816-various-bonds-are-more-different-you-think

======
aluhut
It's interesting how this displays exactly my feelings about Bond. I have the
feeling that Craig and Brosnan are just too much. They feel like some action
movies with a character I don't care about (sure Craigs Bonds were better
action movies then Brosnans but they've all not been Bond to me.). We don't
have to talk about Lazenby and Dalton. Moore and Connery were just perfect.
They've fitted perfectly in the flair the cold war had and they will always
remain my Bonds. With style.

I also took "The Tailor of Panama" as the missing part of Brosnans Bonds.

~~~
jeffool
I actually thought Brosnan played a great Bond, but just suffered from a set
of bad scripts. I only enjoyed GoldenEye. And as much as I enjoyed Casino
Royale, I really wish they would've let Quentin Tarantino make it with Brosnan
like he wanted to.

~~~
aluhut
Golden Eye was special because it was the first Bond you really wanted to see
after a decade and my first Bond in cinema. I went there with my father for
the premiere at 0:07 so it left us with a special feeling. Looking at it
today, I think it wasn't that good but it was not a Dalton for sure.

------
milesokeefe
Edited to be in chronological order: <http://i.imgur.com/opI0i.png>

Taken from reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/11pnuh/james_bond_bo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/11pnuh/james_bond_booze_bonks_and_bodies_data_compiled/c6omy3n)

------
junto
To be fair on the conquests stats, George Lazenby did end up in a castle on a
mountain surrounding by "beauties, everyone of them different":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVP2n_GcdlQ#t=0m40s>

And he wore a kilt, went commando and gave the ladies easy access to his junk.
I mean, what more reason did they need?

------
rudenoise
Here's Brendan Dawes' take on James Bond kills:

"... the image pays homage to the wonderful opening titles to Dr. No by
Maurice Binder. Bond only killed one person in The Man With The Golden Gun yet
seemed to go a little crazy in GoldenEye..."

<http://brendandawes.com/projects/jamesbondkills>

------
moms_computer
> _In the new Bond film, “Skyfall”, Heineken has paid to ensure the hero only
> drinks beer._

At least it wasn't Corona. Though that's no Bond.

